# sanitize



## JLS (Apr 23, 2011)

What is the best way to sanitize all wine making equipment? Thanks


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Apr 23, 2011)

I view it as two separate steps.... cleaning, and sanitizing. If your equipment is already clean (like dishes coming out of the cupboard and ready to eat on), then I just sanitize it. If you are cleaning equipment before or after use because it has gunk or residue, then I use a cleaner on it. Any wine supply house will have cleaners that you can use (I use B-Brite or One-Step. I use potassium metabisulfite for sanitizing. Some cleaners and sanitizers require a specific minimum contact time to be effective, so read the label on the package.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 23, 2011)

I agree with everything Lon said. I also keep a qt spray bottle with K-meta sanitizer in it for sanitizing things like spoons, hydrometer, thief, etc.


----------



## wvbrewer (Apr 23, 2011)

I clean everything with 1-step and then sanitize with starsan. I also sanitize my work area as well incase I don't pay attention and set something down on the counter. You can get starsan online or at your LHBS.


----------



## JLS (Apr 25, 2011)

Do you used 2 oz. of Potassium Metabisulphite to 1 Gal. of water to make your sanitizer?
And It can be kept for a while in a close glass jar, Right?
Thanks


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 25, 2011)

3 tablespoons per gallon. Yes it will last a long time in a closed container.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 25, 2011)

+1 on everything said above!


----------



## robie (Apr 25, 2011)

I utilize two different types of sanitizers, each for a very specific purpose.

Somethings, like a stirring spoon or a hydrometer, need to be sanitized on the outside. Other things, like carboys and wine bottles need to be sanitized on the inside.

For things like the spoon, I spray it with Starsan, which sanitizes on contact. Give it at least 30 seconds on the surface before using it. So, when I use the hydrometer, I spray it with Starsan, give the sanitizer about 30 seconds to work, then rinse it and use it. (Same for my hands.)

Now for things like a carboy, wine bottle, or gallon jug, since they can be sealed up after adding the sanitizer, I use Kmeta. Kmeta does most of its sanitizing via its fumes, not as much by surface contact. I will pour or spray Kmeta into the container, seal it up for a few minutes, then use the container.

Kmeta will also work by spraying it on the surface; it is just not quite as affective on outside surfaces, IMO.

I know that Starsan does not always require being rinsed off, I do it anyway. Same for Kmeta; I always rinse it away.


----------



## jet (Apr 25, 2011)

I never rinse for fear of re-contamination.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 25, 2011)

jet said:


> I never rinse for fear of re-contamination.



+1 here. If I do anything wipe dry with clean paper towel.


----------



## Dugger (Apr 25, 2011)

Like others, I use a diversol type cleaner and a sulphite sanitizer, but I also use other non-toxic and more environmentally friendly products because I am on a septic tank disposal system. These products are oxygen based and do a good job; however, they are not reusable so are one time use once mixed.


----------



## Malkore (Apr 26, 2011)

robie said:


> I know that Starsan does not always require being rinsed off, I do it anyway. Same for Kmeta; I always rinse it away.



This de-sanitizes your equipment bud. If its no-rinse, its NO RINSE.

Tap water isn't always as clean as we think. The only way to rinse (bleach sanitizer) correctly is with sanitized (i.e. boiled and cooled) water.


----------



## JLS (Apr 27, 2011)

You wipe dry with clean paper towel. But the paper towel could re-contaminated, right ?
What about a clean paper towel with potassium metabisulphite solution ? would that be safer ?



Runningwolf said:


> +1 here. If I do anything wipe dry with clean paper towel.


----------



## Flem (Apr 27, 2011)

I don't know that it would be necessary, but it would be safer.


----------



## JLS (May 4, 2011)

Dan, do you rinse after spray K-Meta on spoons, hydrometer, thief, etc.
Thanks


Runningwolf said:


> I agree with everything Lon said. I also keep a qt spray bottle with K-meta sanitizer in it for sanitizing things like spoons, hydrometer, thief, etc.


----------



## JLS (May 4, 2011)

Hi Robie,
Do you add Citric acid to you K-Meta? 
Thanks


robie said:


> I utilize two different types of sanitizers, each for a very specific purpose.
> 
> Somethings, like a stirring spoon or a hydrometer, need to be sanitized on the outside. Other things, like carboys and wine bottles need to be sanitized on the inside.
> 
> ...


----------



## robie (May 4, 2011)

JLS said:


> Hi Robie,
> Do you add Citric acid to you K-Meta?
> Thanks



I don't, but I think it is not a bad idea for a sanitizing spray or rinsing the insides of your siphon and hoses. I always rinse after sanitizing, except for wine bottles just sanitized for filling.

I know you don't have to rinse, but I always rinse both kmeta and StarSan sanitized items.

Especially for kmeta, I like to control the amount of sulfites that ends up in my wine. Taste-wise, I am pretty sensitive to wine being over sulfited; I sometimes find two year old commercial wines that I think have too much sulfite in them to be enjoyed. Sometimes different wine clubs will pawn off over-sulfited wines, which some winery couldn't sell on the open market. When the offering price is really low, you can suspect this might be happening.


----------



## JLS (May 4, 2011)

You mention “I always rinse after sanitizing, except for wine bottles just sanitized for filling”
To sanitize my bottle I will use an avvinatore (I just bought one yesterday) and from what I understand I should spray the inside of the bottle with a K-Meta solution (3tsp of Potassium Metabisulphite to 1 Gal. of water) then I put them on bottle tree to dry but the bottle (Red wine bottle) still hold some Kmeta solution from the spraying in the neck of the bottle, I read you do not rinse the bottle, but what about the solution that stay in the neck of the bottle?
1)	Will that affect the wine.
2) Should I rinse when this happen (Using the avvinatore with filter water) 
3)	Or, just don’t worry about it and just bottle
Sorry to be so confusing
Thank you


robie said:


> I don't, but I think it is not a bad idea for a sanitizing spray or rinsing the insides of your siphon and hoses. I always rinse after sanitizing, except for wine bottles just sanitized for filling.
> 
> I know you don't have to rinse, but I always rinse both kmeta and StarSan sanitized items.
> 
> Especially for kmeta, I like to control the amount of sulfites that ends up in my wine. Taste-wise, I am pretty sensitive to wine being over sulfited; I sometimes find two year old commercial wines that I think have too much sulfite in them to be enjoyed. Sometimes different wine clubs will pawn off over-sulfited wines, which some winery couldn't sell on the open market. When the offering price is really low, you can suspect this might be happening.


----------



## robie (May 4, 2011)

JLS said:


> You mention “I always rinse after sanitizing, except for wine bottles just sanitized for filling”
> To sanitize my bottle I will use an avvinatore (I just bought one yesterday) and from what I understand I should spray the inside of the bottle with a K-Meta solution (3tsp of Potassium Metabisulphite to 1 Gal. of water) then I put them on bottle tree to dry but the bottle (Red wine bottle) still hold some Kmeta solution from the spraying in the neck of the bottle, I read you do not rinse the bottle, but what about the solution that stay in the neck of the bottle?
> 1)	Will that affect the wine.
> 2) Should I rinse when this happen (Using the avvinatore with filter water)
> ...



Don't rinse the kmeta out of the sanitized bottle. Under typical situations, if you leave the bottle on the bottle tree to drain for 10 or 15 minutes, there won't be enough kmeta in the neck to affect the wine.

When you consider that a kmeta sanitizing solution is 3 table spoons for a gallon of water and about all that will be in the neck of that bottle will be one or two drops, that's not much with which to be concerned.


----------



## JLS (May 4, 2011)

*Cleaning empty bottle of wine*

After finishing a bottle of wine bough at the store, I rinse with water until the water come out clean, it take about 2 to 3 rises.

Is that OK to call it clean?

Or, should I use a cleaner to clean it?

What do you think?

Thanks


robie said:


> Don't rinse the kmeta out of the sanitized bottle. Under typical situations, if you leave the bottle on the bottle tree to drain for 10 or 15 minutes, there won't be enough kmeta in the neck to affect the wine.
> 
> When you consider that a kmeta sanitizing solution is 3 table spoons for a gallon of water and about all that will be in the neck of that bottle will be one or two drops, that's not much with which to be concerned.


----------



## ibglowin (May 4, 2011)

Thats a great start but you should always soak in a tub of hot water with some oxyclean or other non chlorine cleaner. Use a bottle brush as well. Rinse a couple of times then use a bottle blaster for 10-15 seconds after that for a 3rd and final rinse.


----------



## robie (May 4, 2011)

Like Mike said, it needs to be cleaned with a true cleaner.


----------



## JLS (May 6, 2011)

How much of oxi clean to use for 1 gallon or for 5 gallon.


ibglowin said:


> Thats a great start but you should always soak in a tub of hot water with some oxyclean or other non chlorine cleaner. Use a bottle brush as well. Rinse a couple of times then use a bottle blaster for 10-15 seconds after that for a 3rd and final rinse.


----------



## robie (May 6, 2011)

JLS said:


> How much of oxi clean to use for 1 gallon or for 5 gallon.



Not exact, but for a gallon I'd use about 1/3 scoop. For 5 gallons, I'd use about 1 scoop. Just what ever it takes to get a good soapiness going.


----------



## MinVin (May 6, 2011)

jet said:


> I never rinse for fear of re-contamination.



+1

I do the same as others have said: One Step for cleaning and then Star San from a spray bottle for sanitizing.

Even though the OneStep claims that you don't need to rinse it and that it sanitizes, I have found it can leave a residue, so I rinse it well and then spray with Star San before use. I usually give the Star San a few minutes to air dry on utensils before use and rest the carboys/bottles on a stand or on their sides to pour out as much excess solution as possible as they dry.

I also have some PBW around for any heavy-duty cleaning needs that arise, but I have only used it once and hope not to need it again soon.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 6, 2011)

+2 for everything MinVan said. I also use pbw for heavy duty cleaning like soaking my filters when I am done using them. Even with those though I have switched over to just using oxy-clean unless I am doing a red. I still probably don't need it for the reds but for a $50.00 filter cartridge I want to keep it in the best shape.


----------



## mrzazz (May 25, 2011)

I use One-Step for sanitizing. Is this enough? I pour it into the carboy or bottle shake for 10 seconds or so and use????????


----------



## Runningwolf (May 25, 2011)

Yes it is fine.


----------



## bstnh1 (May 24, 2014)

I give a quick rinse to my sanitized bottles (K-Meta) with boiled spring water. Why not?


----------



## Julie (May 24, 2014)

bstnh1 said:


> I give a quick rinse to my sanitized bottles (K-Meta) with boiled spring water. Why not?



why should you?


----------

